# What a great day



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

With all the rain and fog today was very nice. I even got a little sunburn today and it felt great. Tons of flotsam on the main river made us move around a bit but not far. Lots of good monster cats today with a nice bonus cat at dead low tide.. That almost never happens. 

Enjoy the pics because I did.. 



















































So my next report will be from the surf in North Kakalacky..

Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great lookin fish.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

capt mike i have to say you luv some catfish.


----------

